

What Is the Name of This Book? - keenerd
https://archive.org/details/WhatIsTheNameOfThisBook

======
keenerd
This title was mentioned in passing by the "annoying boxes puzzle" post. I was
pleasantly surprised to find a very good copy on archive.org and it is an
excellent collection of logic puzzles with detailed solutions/explanations.

